# Homemade current jelly



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is an annual happening at our house. The head groundskeeper
picks half of the currents and leaves the other half for our garden birds.

It was a bumper crop this year...:smile:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Love current jelly. 

Mother had 2 bushes. She used to put a little stool in front of them so I could sit and pick berries. She had to put netting over them or birds ate them all.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Never have had currant jelly. Wife makes muscadine preserves with all the skins, just no seeds. We have a few muscadine vines, plus 53 blueberry bushes, but we usually freeze the blueberries. We fight over the muscadines for preserves and wine.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

We did a lot of wild crab apple jelly and choke cherry. Fun and usually a years supply.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Good Lord, 8 pints and 15 half pints! Oh yeah, looks like a couple of bulging lids on the half pints, maybe not cool yet?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I wish we had some pear honey jam to trade for some of that.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, the head groundskeeper makes the jelly. There’s only really half
of what you see, the backsplash is mirror. :biggrin2:

chandler, the head guy would be in heaven with all your property, 56
blueberry bushes, oh my! 

senior, I think I would love pear honey Jelly, sounds delicious.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Wooley, the head groundskeeper makes the jelly. There’s only really half
> of what you see, the backsplash is mirror. :biggrin2:


I keep forgetting about your vanity backsplash. That's still a lot of jelly though. Didn't even notice the two faucets etc.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, it is...He just finished last year’s crop and he did make about double
of what he made last year. He’ll give a couple of jars to our neighbor, who 
loves it, and say’s it’s the best jelly he’s ever had...and then a couple of
jars to our kids...and the rest he’ll eat!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've still got most of the jelly I made in 2017. Wife was eating a lot of it. Her doc and I chewed on her butt about blood glucose levels and she finally stopped eating it. I eat very little usually.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Wooley, the head groundskeeper makes the jelly. There’s only really half
> of what you see, the backsplash is mirror. :biggrin2:



How in the world do you ever keep that clean?????


For sure I would not be allowed in your kitchen.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I got fooled, awhile back, by that mirror.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> I got fooled, awhile back, by that mirror.


Hehe..it doubles the fun...

Colby, It’s not as much work as it looks, I spot clean it with windex and a
paper towel...and the head guy cleans it once a week with a squeegee.
He does the counter tops with a squeegee too. We even have mirror
over the stove, although a few years ago, we tiled up about 6” and did
mirror the rest of the way.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> We even have mirror
> over the stove


I dare not mention the bedroom, huh?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

So, when does an electrician explain the current part?


https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/07/120704182543.htm


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> I dare not mention the bedroom, huh?


But you did. Therefore she'll get you. :vs_laugh: And I didn't. I'm safe. :biggrin2:

Whoa! I feel good, I knew that I would, now
I feel good, I knew that I would, now
So good, so good, I got you
Whoa! I feel nice, like sugar and spice
I feel nice, like sugar and spice
So nice, so nice, I got you


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> But you did. Therefore she'll get you. :vs_laugh: And I didn't. I'm safe. :biggrin2:
> 
> Whoa! I feel good, I knew that I would, now
> I feel good, I knew that I would, now
> ...



How many years do you know me? You should know by now that you’re 
never truly safe from me. :vs_no_no_no: Remember the Slurpy Queen! :hammer:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> How many years do you know me? You should know by now that you’re
> never truly safe from me. :vs_no_no_no: Remember the Slurpy Queen! :hammer:


:vs_laugh:

Yes, a long time and yes I know but I love messin' with ya any way.

:devil3:

and


:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:

This place ain't got no ROFL thingy.


----------

